# *Horse Contest* wacky photos



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to make a contest for wacky/weird photos.

*The comp will end on the 31st of January at 12pm HF time and the winners will be announced on the 4th of Febuary
*If you have any ideas for prizes please let me know

**Rules*
*The photo must be either taken by you or of you
*Two photos per categories only please
*Please have decent quality photos although some may not be judged on the quality of the photos it is always easier to judge

*Categories*

*#1 Weirdest leg position*

*#2 Biggest yawn*

*#3Weirdest tail position*

*#4Wackiest body position*

*#5 Oddest head position*


----------



## Nahvar4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

two pictures of Nahvar for the biggest yawn


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is for the wackiest body position! 








Bella Mae


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my entry for 'weirdest leg position'. I wasn't sure if it was for horse or rider, if it is wrong, don't worry just don't judge it.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's Shamrock's "Biggest Yawn" entry.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my entry for 'biggest yawn'.


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

EDIT for category #1 it is for both horse and rider


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

LOLOL I honestly don't know how this happened but..
Here is my entry for the oddest head position:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My entry for biggest yawn...clearly he was not amused with the whole **riding** thing!

ETA: Darn! Why is that sideways? Grrr....


----------



## xxnoreinsxx (Dec 20, 2011)

Weirdest Head Position:


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Weirdest head position
then
weirdest tail position and weirdest leg position. same pic

srry this is the best i could do so read then look at pics so you will understand it


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Weirdest head position.


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

#1 Weirdest leg position








#2 Biggest yawn








#3Weirdest tail position








#4Wackiest body position








#5 Oddest head position


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW. All of mine are Sassy! She must be weird or something! lol

#1 Weirdest leg position

#2 Biggest yawn

#3Weirdest tail position
(no entry)
#4Wackiest body position

#5 Oddest head position


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*#1 Weirdest leg position*

Do I also get credit for weirdest red snowsuit and blue moonboots? HA
(Also didn't know if you meant horse leg position or rider, so I'll do one of each). 











Legs look rather tangled up!!!














*#4Wackiest body position*

Seems that large refrigerator boxes are rather scary when I crawl through them. 


*







*



*







*



*#5 Oddest head position*

Ummm, pretty sure he should be looking where he's going and not the sky!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

My entry for weirdest head position - me riding a super nervous arab mare - that's her reaction on noticing the human with the camera, lol :










And I'm not really sure about what me & Prognosis were doing there  (wackiest body position entry) -


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

*#1 Weirdest leg position*
see #4
*#2 Biggest yawn*









*#3Weirdest tail position*
see #4
*#4Wackiest body position*














*#5 Oddest head position








*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

#2 Biggest yawn








#4 Weirdest body position:
My old gelding, Dakota...he was ****ed that I walked away from him and was being all crazy, then slid out and landed like this








#5 Oddest head position
Candy, one of the mares at the Girl Scout horse camp...she's sound asleep


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

No 5- Weirdest head position 'What CHOO lookin' at?'


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

Please note it finnishes tomorrow


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

#1 weirdest leg position









#3 weirdest tail position









#4 wackiest body position









#5 oddest head position


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

*#5 weirdest head position*

weirdest head position...I think. It just worked out she had shooken her head and this is what came out.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Weirdest body position...:lol:


----------

